

The Best Services for Migrating Your Delicious Bookmarks - cwan
http://lifehacker.com/5714329/the-best-services-for-migrating-your-delicious-bookmarks

======
euroclydon
Pinboard and Diggo sound useful. I've tried in the past to use a bibliography
plugin for Firefox, but it was too cumbersome.

I would love to hear succes stories about these two products, like how having
all your web information tagged, cached, and distributed across reading
devices has been the secret weapon in your life or job.

~~~
hvs
Personally, I'm loving Pinboard.

Anytime I hear "plugin" for things like bookmarks, I think "well, there's
something I'm going to forget to reinstall sometime".

------
sw1205
My friend and I have been working on a new bookmarking service -
<http://favilous.com> \- we are free, and we are currently working on allowing
users to import delicious bookmarks.

------
lincolnpark
so its official?

~~~
Semiapies
It's up in the air.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2017179>

